# daves recipe book



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

just ad libbed a recipe that i think a few people may appreciate, so thought id share.

this is high protein, high fat, very low carb (assuming you don't put it on a bun) if you want the exact figures youll have to crunch the numbers your self 

Protein burger (makes 4 burgers)

you'll need:

380g lean Turkey mince (i used Asda's less than 3% fat)

2 - Eggs

2 tea spoons - smooth peanut butter

a drip of low fat oil to stop sticking (i use that funny looking flora stuff)

half a clove of garlic

some mixed herbs

black pepper to taste

pinch of salt

1: put the oven on 180 to preheat

2: put a drip of oil into a frying pan and use a piece of kitchen towel to spread it around

3: put all the remaining ingredients in a bowl and mix well

4: now take a serving spoon and drop approx a quarter of the mix into the frying pan and flatten out (the thinner the faster it will cook but try not to make pancakes

5: leave in the frying pan until you can turn it over (no more than 1 minute) this is purely to give them a sustainable shape

6: once both sides are firm enough to hold their shape place onto a grill pan and place in the preheated over for 20-25 minutes.

7: cut the largest burger in 2 to make sure they're cooked

8: serve

I also put some good ol' cheddar on top.

feel free to ask anything, if you like this ill post a few more up.


----------



## zmukgr (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds good will try this receipe


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

did it tastes good, added lots of chillis ;-)

cheers


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you make them without the p.butter Dave?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

the peanut butter adds flavour, i didnt think it would taste good with the turkey but it compliments it quite well. but if you want a lower fat content then yer just leave the p.nut butter out, throw in some diced chillis like glod did or maybe just half a finely diced red onion if your not too keen on spicy stuff. with turkey you probably need something to add a bit of flavour though otherwise its going to be kind of bland. could also try leaving out the yokes of the eggs, (drop the fat even further) potentially you may need an extra white ifyou do this.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

dave_c said:


> with turkey you probably need something to add a bit of flavour though otherwise its going to be kind of bland.


Tell me about it. I eat lean turkey mince twice a day, forever trying to find something decent to add a bit of flavour!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

that sounds delicious


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Tell me about it. I eat lean turkey mince twice a day, forever trying to find something decent to add a bit of flavour!


PM me a few things you like to eat, like peppers, onions, asparagus, garlic, pasta etc, i can usually figure out a good recipe if i know what ingredients to work with .


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Healthy breaded chicken.

Okay made this one on Sunday turned out really nice.

You'll need

1 chicken breast

1 chicken oxo

1 egg

Plain flour (this can be replaced with any thickener)

1 slice of brown bread

2 drips of oil

couple of pinches garlic (i used dried)

a quarter tsp Black pepper

couple of pinches salt

a quarter tsp mixed herbs

chillis (optional)

1. Stale the bread, you can do this by either leaving it out or if you put your oven on 50-100 and leave it in there for a while.

2. Put the oven onto 200

3. Crumble the bread into a glass bowl as finely as possible, you should be able to get the bread crumbs through a sieve.

4. Throw in the garlic, pepper, salt and mixed herbs and mix

5. Crack an egg into a defferant bowl and whisk well.

6. Add small amounts of flour into the egg via a sieve whisking well until its about as thick as porridge.

7. Chop the chicken into either strips or chicken nugget sized pieces

7. Now put two drips of oil (to stop sticking) into a pan and wipe it around with a piece of kitchen towel to spread out.

8. Put the chicken in the pan and crush the oxo over the top stirring as you go so that the chicken pickes it all up, the oxo is optional but nice.

8b: if you want the chillies in there too chop them up really fine and throw them in now with a TINY bit of water they should turn into a kind of stick sauce and coat the chicken

9. Allow it to cool for a bit

10. Dunk all the chicken into the egg and flour mix and cover liberally

11. Then take each piece out and role in the bread crumbs

12. Put them separated onto a grill pan

13. Gently drip a little of the egg mix over the tops of each one if you have a basting brush its ideal

14. cook until brown rotate once half way though.

15. took my oven about 20 minutes till i was happy with them but that will alter with different ovens


----------



## Scotty-boi (Apr 19, 2012)

These sound really good. May try both of them tomorrow. Seeing as I'm off work.

Thanks Dave


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys sounds real good I will try to make it all


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

breaded chicken does sound good, but im looking for a half-hour simple jobby... but still nice  not a fussy bugger or anything :becky:


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> breaded chicken does sound good, but im looking for a half-hour simple jobby... but still nice  not a fussy bugger or anything :becky:


Packet of bread crumbs

Chicken

Italian salad dressing..

Coat the chicken in dressing, cover with bread crumbs, cook 30 - 40 mins!

Sorted!


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Yummy burger with protein sounds good.. will try once.


----------

